# Adeptus Mechanicus of Forgeworld Sidera Maris



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

+++TRANSMISSION++++
+++DEPLOYMENT++++
+++01010100 01001111 01000001 01010011 01010100 01000101 01010010 01010011 00100000 01010100 01001111 01000001 01010011 01010100 01000101 01010010 01010011 00100000 01010100 01001111 01000001 01010011 01010100 01000101 01010010 01010011 00100000 01010100 01001111 01000001 01010011 01010100 01000101 01010010 01010011 +++

The Forgeworld Sidera Maris unleashes it's Skitarii upon the universe to bring hard data and the Omnissiah's wraith upon His enemies.
First off my initial Vanguard squad. 
Skitarii Vanguard by Michael O'Connor, on Flickr
Skitarii Vanguard by Michael O'Connor, on Flickr
Skitarii Vanguard by Michael O'Connor, on Flickr
With the red robe/cloaks/coats I found I didn't like the way the gear motif looked on them. After doing, and getting pretty good at them, on this squad. 
Also, a trick I found to really bring out the skitarii red was to take a drop of Mepheston Red with a few drops of Bloodletter glaze. This smoothed things out and made the red really stand out. They were much darker before I did that.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

oh man, that looks good, keep it up and coming


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Bloody hell you wasted no time looking very good, looking forward to more


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Amazing work there, you've captured the spirit of the skitarii perfectly.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

+++TRANSMISSION++++
+++2ND DEPLOYMENT++++
+++01010100 01001111 01000001 01010011 01010100 01000101 01010010 01010011 00100000 01010100 01001111 01000001 01010011 01010100 01000101 01010010 01010011 00100000 01010100 01001111 01000001 01010011 01010100 01000101 01010010 01010011 00100000 01010100 01001111 01000001 01010011 01010100 01000101 01010010 01010011 +++

The Forgeworld Sidera Maris unleashes it's Skitarii upon the universe to bring hard data and the Omnissiah's wraith upon His enemies. To track and suppress the enemies of the Motive Force, the Rangers of Sideara Maris.

Skitarii Rangers by Roganzar, on Flickr
Skitarii Rangers by Roganzar, on Flickr
Skitarii Rangers by Roganzar, on Flickr

Now I am thinking about adding some 'ardcoat to the glowing effects and to the trench-cloaks. Obviously with the glow effects it will add just a hint more shine to it. With the trench-cloaks, the stories describe them as a foil type material. I think the shine might make it look more like a foil. I'm gonna try that on one of them soon and see how it works out.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Top notch start. Look forward to seeing the whole force come together.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Quick addition.
I applied some 'ardcoat to the Trench-cloaks and I rather like the effect. It gives them that foil-ish effect or at least looks like their made out of something other than cloth.
Skitarii Alphas by Roganzar, on Flickr


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

+++TRANSMISSION++++
+++3RD DEPLOYMENT++++
+++01010100 01001111 01000001 01010011 01010100 01000101 01010010 01010011 00100000 01010100 01001111 01000001 01010011 01010100 01000101 01010010 01010011 00100000 01010100 01001111 01000001 01010011 01010100 01000101 01010010 01010011 00100000 01010100 01001111 01000001 01010011 01010100 01000101 01010010 01010011 +++

The enemies of Forgeworld Sidera Maris, the Mechanicum and the Omnissiah shall be rendered innert by the expert cuts of the transonic blades of Ruststalkers Tesla-Delta XI. These cyber-assassins hunt down key cogs of our enemies' formations and remove them from the field causing the enemy to fall apart.

Sicarian Ruststalkers by Roganzar, on Flickr
Sicarian Ruststalkers by Roganzar, on Flickr
Sicarian Ruststalkers by Roganzar, on Flickr


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

+++TRANSMISSION++++
+++CONTINUED DEPLOYMENT++++
+++01010100 01001111 01000001 01010011 01010100 01000101 01010010 01010011 00100000 01010100 01001111 01000001 01010011 01010100 01000101 01010010 01010011 00100000 01010100 01001111 01000001 01010011 01010100 01000101 01010010 01010011 00100000 01010100 01001111 01000001 01010011 01010100 01000101 01010010 01010011 +++

Continuing the deployment of my first Maniple of the Adeptus Mechanicus Skitarii is my Dunecrawler, Delta-Rho-17.
Onager Duncrawler Configurations by Roganzar, on Flickr

I magnetized it fairly easily, and now that I think about it I'll get some pics of where the magnets are on it. The kit is nice and comes with three connection pieces for the guns that fit perfectly onto the middle part of the firing pivot. As you can see with the configurations I chose, I didn't do the Phosphor weapon as it uses the same connector as the Icarus Array. And the Icarus Array is way better option that the phosphor weapons. Hoping to get a couple more down the line and have a full unit of these things lead the way of any advance with their force fields.


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Those are well painted, very good looking models.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Excellent progress so far, brother. All praise the Ohmnissiah!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Love those Ruststalkers. They are among the best models to have come out of the design studio since the metal High Elf Heroes.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

*Dunecrawler Magnetization*

The Onager Dunecrawler is actually a fairly easy thing to magnetize to take advantage of the multiple weapons' systems.
First of is the large magnet that goes into the three pieces that make up the section that will hold the various weapons' systems. 

A 1 cm in diameter magnet fits perfectly within the housing. Which is also a rather strong magnet. Keep that in mind when gluing in the other magnets. If you connect the two pieces without waiting for the glue to be completely set it will rip the other magnet right out.

The next piece, the standard cover that will go with all systems other than the Icarus Array, gets a slightly smaller magnet. Good quality super-glue, (I usually use Loctite or Gorilla Glue) will lock it in good. Just push the magnet into the middle as accurately as you can. I like to put another magnet on the other side or rest it on a metal surface while it dries.

Now back to the weapons' system fixture. Directly above the extended piece on the middle part of the fixture drill a small hole. I inserted a 1/16 diameter magnet there. Also, made sure the polarity of the small magnet pulled towards the larger magnet.

Then I put a small drop of paint on the magnet and pressed the connector for the various cannons. (The kit has three different ones of these, allowing three weapons to be put together.) With the correct position marked on each one I drilled and place the 1/16 magnets.

Finally, I inserted a 1/8 magnet into the crosspiece that is in the Icarus Array launcher piece. Again, be careful when putting in the magnet to wait till it's completely set otherwise that big magnet will pull it right out and possibly get it stuck against the big magnet. I'm not saying that this happened to me on any magnetization project I've done. But it can happen.

Once complete you can easily switch out what weapons you want. Fighting Eldar, bring your Icarus Array, IG or 'nids, time for the Eradication Beamer, or Neutron Cannon just for the glory of the Omnissiah.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Also, got me some Kastalan Robots to add to the Mechanicus of Sidera Maris.

Kastalan Robots by Roganzar, on Flickr


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Finished my Infiltrators, Ironstriders, started my robots and second squad of Vanguard.
Pictures coming soon.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

*Infiltrators and Ballistarius*

+++TRANSMISSION++++
+++DEPLOYMENT++++
+++01010100 01001111 01000001 01010011 01010100 01000101 01010010 01010011 00100000 01010100 01001111 01000001 01010011 01010100 01000101 01010010 01010011 00100000 01010100 01001111 01000001 01010011 01010100 01000101 01010010 01010011 00100000 01010100 01001111 01000001 01010011 01010100 01000101 01010010 01010011 +++

Sicarian Infiltrators sneaking in and removing key enemies of the Omnissiah and Sidera Maris.


Lead by Telos-Upsilon I, the Sidera Maris Infiltrators wielding Flechette blasters and Taser Goads. 


Now conitueing our deployment Sidera Maris unleashes two Ironstrider Ballistarius. These have been enhanced in the name of the Omnissiah to have the ability swap between Cognis Lascannon and Cognis Autocannons. (in other words, I applied small magnets to the back of the cannons and matching ones to the gunner hands. The magnet has the added bonus of being a counter-weight to the cannon so it sits perfectly even if I didn't magnetize the gunner hands)


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

+++TRANSMISSION++++
+++DEPLOYMENT++++
+++01010100 01001111 01000001 01010011 01010100 01000101 01010010 01010011 00100000 01010100 01001111 01000001 01010011 01010100 01000101 01010010 01010011 00100000 01010100 01001111 01000001 01010011 01010100 01000101 01010010 01010011 00100000 01010100 01001111 01000001 01010011 01010100 01000101 01010010 01010011 +++

Second group of Ruststalkers to engage the enemies of the Omnissiah. This squad comes armed with the transonic razors, chordclaws and mindscrambler grenades. Just one more and I have a full Killklade formation.


I addition to the Ruststalkers my Kastelan Robots stomp onto the field flanking their Datasmith. These things are a great way to try out weathering techniques. I like how they turned out in the end, took a couple of tries on the powerfist armed one, but I like how they look in the end.


I still have to finish the Mechanicus symbol on the back of the one armed with the Phosphor Blasters. 
Coming up are some more Vanguard and Ironstrider Dragoons almost done and I've got some Electro-priests, a Dominus and Kataphron Destroyers on the desk waiting to be started.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

*Magos-Dominus Kallyx Sangray*

+++TRANSMISSION++++
+++DEPLOYMENT++++
+++01010100 01001111 01000001 01010011 01010100 01000101 01010010 01010011 00100000 01010100 01001111 01000001 01010011 01010100 01000101 01010010 01010011 00100000 01010100 01001111 01000001 01010011 01010100 01000101 01010010 01010011 00100000 01010100 01001111 01000001 01010011 01010100 01000101 01010010 01010011 +++

In charge of Sidera Maris' militaristic power is Magos-Dominus Kallyx Sangray. Very little remains of the person this was before, accept his/her hand. (Records are missing or misleading as to the gender of the organics of the Dominus.) Dominus Sangray while nothing much in the way of meat remains than brain tissue, spinal column, right hand and a few other organic bits here and there. The Magos-Dominus oversees all training, indoctrination, enhancements and arming of the cybernetic soldiers of Sidera Maris. Magos-Dominus Kallyx Sangray, having overseen hundreds of actual battles and billions of simulations, allows for a small amount of combat flexibility to remain with in the Skitarii and Sicarians. While trusting his Datasmiths to maintain their Kastalans and servitors.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

+++TRANSMISSION++++
+++CONTINUED DEPLOYMENT++++
+++01010100 01001111 01000001 01010011 01010100 01000101 01010010 01010011 00100000 01010100 01001111 01000001 01010011 01010100 01000101 01010010 01010011 00100000 01010100 01001111 01000001 01010011 01010100 01000101 01010010 01010011 00100000 01010100 01001111 01000001 01010011 01010100 01000101 01010010 01010011 +++

Destroyer Servitors Omicron-Omega XIV deployed for the defense/support of the Magos-Dominus.




Mainly held off on these guys till the Army Challenge started. I really need to find a way to clean that lens effectively. Since these pic still look a little blurry and the camera was sitting still on a stand.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Awesome work, those kataphrons are gonna bring some paaaaain.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

+++TRANSMISSION++++
+++CONTINUED DEPLOYMENT++++
+++01010100 01001111 01000001 01010011 01010100 01000101 01010010 01010011 00100000 01010100 01001111 01000001 01010011 01010100 01000101 01010010 01010011 00100000 01010100 01001111 01000001 01010011 01010100 01000101 01010010 01010011 00100000 01010100 01001111 01000001 01010011 01010100 01000101 01010010 01010011 +++

The latest addition to the forces loyal to the Forge World of Sidera Maris, the Imperium and Mars, is the Baron Kreos Hyperius of house Zagreus. 






The Knight is actually magnetized in a couple of places. The waist is magnetized to allow for easy storage and transport. While the hull mounted gun/launcher is magnetized to allow me to switch them around. Also, decorated it with a couple of chains, you know for awesome.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Looking very good as usual Rog - Keep up the good work :good:

One question; Have you considered some shading on the skull part of the face? It looks a bit flat compared to the rest of the model.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Nordicus said:


> Looking very good as usual Rog - Keep up the good work :good:
> 
> One question; Have you considered some shading on the skull part of the face? It looks a bit flat compared to the rest of the model.


I did a little. I was trying to get that blue effect using gulliman blue glaze. Though I think I ended up going over it to much with the white. The effect shows up better in person as opposed to washed out by my lighting for photos.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Your Ad Mech continues to put my own to shame. Love it, though I do agree the White half of the face needs something compared to the rest of the model. Otherwise absolutely love it. 

What did you use for the Base and how did you do it?


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Loli said:


> Your Ad Mech continues to put my own to shame. Love it, though I do agree the White half of the face needs something compared to the rest of the model. Otherwise absolutely love it.
> 
> What did you use for the Base and how did you do it?


The base is done with torn up chunks, I guess is the right word, of corkboard coasters. Nice and cheap from Michael's. While the piping is StripStyrene tubes cut up and jammed in the crevices and piled up behind the Knight like construction material. His front foot is standing on a washer I randomly decided to throw on their when I was making the base and the drum at the end is made from one of those things in medicine bottles to absorb moisture. Which those things apparently come in cylinder form as well as bags you should not eat.
The white shows the faint blue effect that is on the Knight's mask better in real life. Though it is faint, I'm probably going to go back and add a touch more of it to give it a more dramatic effect.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

+++TRANSMISSION++++
+++DEPLOYMENT++++
+++01010100 01001111 01000001 01010011 01010100 01000101 01010010 01010011 00100000 01010100 01001111 01000001 01010011 01010100 01000101 01010010 01010011 00100000 01010100 01001111 01000001 01010011 01010100 01000101 01010010 01010011 00100000 01010100 01001111 01000001 01010011 01010100 01000101 01010010 01010011 +++

The Omnissiah's priests of the Motive Force grant his blessings to all. Particularly the foes of the Omnissiah, who will see the folly of opposing the Motive Force. 


These guys are a little bit of a pain to paint. Particularly the backpack.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Great stuff, got an army shot lined up in the works?


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Soon


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

+++TRANSMISSION++++
+++DEPLOYMENT++++
+++01010100 01001111 01000001 01010011 01010100 01000101 01010010 01010011 00100000 01010100 01001111 01000001 01010011 01010100 01000101 01010010 01010011 00100000 01010100 01001111 01000001 01010011 01010100 01000101 01010010 01010011 00100000 01010100 01001111 01000001 01010011 01010100 01000101 01010010 01010011 +++

So, since Loli is putting out good stuff faster then my Forgeworld's Fabricator General will allow me to, :grin: I've got some new stuff and a full army muster picture for all everyone.
First though the Rangers I've finished for the Army challenge of the month.

With a close up of some.


Now I finally got around to putting out all of my Forge World Sidera Maris Expeditionary Force on display for a picture. They are not the greatest pictures. One day I will get something of them on a table but for now here they are.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Roganzar said:


> +++TRANSMISSION++++
> +++DEPLOYMENT++++
> +++01010100 01001111 01000001 01010011 01010100 01000101 01010010 01010011 00100000 01010100 01001111 01000001 01010011 01010100 01000101 01010010 01010011 00100000 01010100 01001111 01000001 01010011 01010100 01000101 01010010 01010011 00100000 01010100 01001111 01000001 01010011 01010100 01000101 01010010 01010011 +++
> 
> ...


I maybe putting out content fast, but doesnt mean the quality is as good. 

Love the full army shot, looks like you're only missing pure Combat Electro Priests now from having one of everything it looks like.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Loli said:


> I maybe putting out content fast, but doesnt mean the quality is as good.
> 
> Love the full army shot, looks like you're only missing pure Combat Electro Priests now from having one of everything it looks like.


Your quality is pretty good actually.
I've got a squad of the Fulgurites set to go, primed but not painted yet, and I still need to get another group of the combat servitors to be the armored Breachers. 
Also, I found these heads on eBay,








Took a chance with ordering them. Which payed off. 
They are actually quality pieces. So I'm going to plan on getting, someday in the future, maybe, possibly, another set of Kastelan Robots to use these with.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Roganzar said:


> Your quality is pretty good actually.
> I've got a squad of the Fulgurites set to go, primed but not painted yet, and I still need to get another group of the combat servitors to be the armored Breachers.
> Also, I found these heads on eBay,
> 
> ...


Saw those heads awhile back, was planning to order some when i get around to buying more Little Big Six robots since im finding that fielding two units of two just isnt enough bodies. Let me know what theyre like.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Loli said:


> Saw those heads awhile back, was planning to order some when i get around to buying more Little Big Six robots since im finding that fielding two units of two just isnt enough bodies. Let me know what theyre like.


Don't have bodies to load them into yet. 
The resin quality is good. The detail is as in the pictures. They're good pieces. 
When I can get my mechadendrites around some more Kastelans, then we will see if they are as good as they seem.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

+++TRANSMISSION++++
+++ALLIED DEPLOYMENT++++
+++01010100 01001111 01000001 01010011 01010100 01000101 01010010 01010011 00100000 01010100 01001111 01000001 01010011 01010100 01000101 01010010 01010011 00100000 01010100 01001111 01000001 01010011 01010100 01000101 01010010 01010011 00100000 01010100 01001111 01000001 01010011 01010100 01000101 01010010 01010011 +++

Answering the call of Magos-Dominus Kallyx Sangray of Sidera Maris, upon ancient packs between the Adeptus Mechanicus, the Omnissiah and the Iron Hands, is the 9th Devastator Squad of Clan Vurgaan, Squad Zahkar.



Did a lot of researching on which Iron Hand Clan I wanted to use, then I went with the one that had a bolt breaking a mountain. Cuz it looks cool. I tried to add little bits of color to the black and white scheme of the Iron Hands. Little things like the red campaign bagdes, lenses, cables.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

*Begining construction of a battle relic for Sidera Maris*

So my friends are awesome and got me an early-ish, we usually have a X-mas party halfway through the month. The got me my new toy, not that I don't have multiple projects going at once.








So I joyously pulled out the parts of this treasure of the Omnissiah.








And put it together, mostly. 








I didn't want to completely put it together as it would make it easier to paint.
I do have to say ForgeWorld's instructions are kind of crap. Which is honestly the only part I don't like about this. Other than that, a little cleaning off of resin release, it wasn't that hard to build. I had to suss out a few details on my own but I take it as a challenge from the Omnissiah, himself.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

+++TRANSMISSION++++
+++DEPLOYMENT++++
+++01010100 01001111 01000001 01010011 01010100 01000101 01010010 01010011 00100000 01010100 01001111 01000001 01010011 01010100 01000101 01010010 01010011 00100000 01010100 01001111 01000001 01010011 01010100 01000101 01010010 01010011 00100000 01010100 01001111 01000001 01010011 01010100 01000101 01010010 01010011 +++

Finally got around to doing some Fulgurite Priests. I've had them on the to do list for a while now. 
So here we go Fulgurites and their staves.


So that puts me just a squad of Katraphon Breachers and then I have the full deployment that gives free upgrades.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

+++TRANSMISSION++++
+++CONTINUED DEPLOYMENT++++
+++01010100 01001111 01000001 01010011 01010100 01000101 01010010 01010011 00100000 01010100 01001111 01000001 01010011 01010100 01000101 01010010 01010011 00100000 01010100 01001111 01000001 01010011 01010100 01000101 01010010 01010011 00100000 01010100 01001111 01000001 01010011 01010100 01000101 01010010 01010011 +++

Recovered and rebuilt in the Grand Forges Temples of Sidera Maris, the Omnissiah permits the rebirth of on of its favorite sons; a Thanatar Siege-Automata, Izyx-Ramerius-41. 


Santa-Omnissiah got this for me for Christmas.

So upcoming for the Forge World is to crank out another Onager, more skitarii Rangers and the reveal of another Dominus. Yeah, I had to get the Start Collecting! Skitarii box. Such good value. Oh the value.


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

That Thanatar is very cool man, nice work!


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

The Forge Temples of Sidera Maris are churning out more Skitarii and equipment.

I have a the rest of the maniple under the brush.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Update time.
Finished up the Vanguard.

The full maniple of Delta 16


Now, my new Tech-Priest Dominus, that came in the Start Collecting: Skitarii. 
Severus Fousten

The blue plates really came out good. I'm glad I chose do do that instead of the plain metal that the last Dominus I did.

Next up, the Tech-Assassin, Laviniah Ruh. I got her off of ebay from here. Not a bad cast with decent resin. I decided on making her an assassin after reading _Mechanicum_. 

With some Infiltrators.


Next, I've got a set of Kataphron Breachers primed and ready to go. Which will also complete the Adeptus Mechanicus War Convocation formation. That will be my attempt to meet the Nordicus Challenge portion of the month. Fingers crossed I have the time to get them done.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

I'm really inspired by your blog @Roganzar, and fielding that Wargames Exclusive Tech Priest as an assassin is a brilliant idea that I will surely steal... when I eventually get up to doing assassins. Right now, just getting the vanguard and onager ranks filled out!

I also picked up this model from Raging Heroes, planning to do a little converting to give her cog weapons instead of bone weapons and then install her as my overall Magos Dominus!
http://www.ragingheroes.com/products/nepharya-necropriestess-ie?variant=11319085189


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Iraqiel said:


> I'm really inspired by your blog @Roganzar, and fielding that Wargames Exclusive Tech Priest as an assassin is a brilliant idea that I will surely steal... when I eventually get up to doing assassins. Right now, just getting the vanguard and onager ranks filled out!
> 
> I also picked up this model from Raging Heroes, planning to do a little converting to give her cog weapons instead of bone weapons and then install her as my overall Magos Dominus!
> http://www.ragingheroes.com/products/nepharya-necropriestess-ie?variant=11319085189


Well, that's now on the list. :grin: I didn't even know she existed.

Converting her looks fairly direct. Only need to replace the bone blades. Probably just have to sculpt new blades and put the bone looking ones on some Nurgle followers.
Now she's a perfect Dark Mechanicum Magos. Now that it, suddenly, occurs to me.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

+++TRANSMISSION++++
+++DEPLOYMENT++++
+++01010100 01001111 01000001 01010011 01010100 01000101 01010010 01010011 00100000 01010100 01001111 01000001 01010011 01010100 01000101 01010010 01010011 00100000 01010100 01001111 01000001 01010011 01010100 01000101 01010010 01010011 00100000 01010100 01001111 01000001 01010011 01010100 01000101 01010010 01010011 +++

Onager Dunecrawler 42 Sigma


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Roganzar said:


> +++01010100 01001111 01000001 01010011 01010100 01000101 01010010 01010011 00100000 01010100 01001111 01000001 01010011 01010100 01000101 01010010 01010011 00100000 01010100 01001111 01000001 01010011 01010100 01000101 01010010 01010011 00100000 01010100 01001111 01000001 01010011 01010100 01000101 01010010 01010011 +++


The models are amazing, I love that the transmission is for toasters as well. Really love the red you have achieved:good: on these models. :good:


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Far out that onager is beautiful! I wish I could + Rep you right now, I'll have to come back later!


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Medic Marine said:


> The models are amazing, I love that the transmission is for toasters as well. Really love the red you have achieved:good: on these models. :good:





Iraqiel said:


> Far out that onager is beautiful! I wish I could + Rep you right now, I'll have to come back later!


The Omnissiah thanks you for your adoration. The lighting, I think, helped the red in this case. Though I got it with airbrushing the body of the Onager with Vallejo Bloody Red and then edge highlighting it. 

Now for another update.
For my birthday I got a Deredeo Dreadnought. A model I've wanted for sometime now. I let my son pick the chapter that I would paint it. Since he likes yellow, he wanted me to paint it Imperial Fist colors.

I kept it pretty close to the legion colors as well as the chapter colors since it would be a valuable artifact to the Imperial Fists battle group, that I have recently decided is in the Sidera system. Actually, expanding on the system in my head. I will expanding this plog to include the other Imperial factions of the Sidera system. Starting with that Imperial Fists battle group.


----------



## Deloth (May 18, 2016)

Roganzar said:


> The Omnissiah thanks you for your adoration. The lighting, I think, helped the red in this case. Though I got it with airbrushing the body of the Onager with Vallejo Bloody Red and then edge highlighting it.
> 
> Now for another update.
> For my birthday I got a Deredeo Dreadnought. A model I've wanted for sometime now. I let my son pick the chapter that I would paint it. Since he likes yellow, he wanted me to paint it Imperial Fist colors.
> ...


Having a friend who once painted up an entire Lysander Wing, I got to hear first hand (amongst a great deal of cursing) how treacherous it is to paint that much yellow. But you nailed it as that Dread looks great! If I may make one critique, and it may very well be just the photo, but the white on the head looks a little bit flat and almost too... clean compared to the rest of the model. But great job overall!


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

*Imperial Forces in the Sidera System*

So, I've decided to expand my forces beyond the Forge World of Sidera Maris. Starting off with an Adeptus Astartes battle company. I picked up a tactical squad sometime back along with a hefty collection of bitz over the years. Then recently the Start Collecting box.
I've got them primed & ready to airbrush the yellow for these Imperial Fists to go with the Deredeo Dreadnought I got.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

+++TRANSMISSION++++
+++COMMUNICATION++++
+++01010100 01001111 01000001 01010011 01010100 01000101 01010010 01010011 00100000 01010100 01001111 01000001 01010011 01010100 01000101 01010010 01010011 00100000 01010100 01001111 01000001 01010011 01010100 01000101 01010010 01010011 00100000 01010100 01001111 01000001 01010011 01010100 01000101 01010010 01010011 +++
So it's been a while since the Forge Temples have produced something. Projects start and fall apart due to time constraints and motivation. I'm sure your all aquatinted with that problem. 

With the renewal of ancient pacts with Holy Mars and Arch-Magos Cawl (pictures coming) the industrial might of Forgeworld Sidera Maris will sing the praises of the Omnissiah once again. Requests for construction of new patterns of Space Marine armor and weaponry will be met with zeal by our inspired Tech-priests.
Though with the expansions of the warpstorms getting these requests met will test our injenuity and cunning. The Forgeworld has recently gained the services of a lost, or thought so, order of the Sisters of Silence to assist with any issues of the Cicatrix Maledictum being, astologically speaking, near our system. 
Additionally, the Magos Biologis are looking into the various illnesses that are manifesting amidst the organic units of the Forgeworld and other planets of the Sidera system. All reports indicate these are under control and will be removed in a numerically satisfying time frame.

+++TRANSMISSION ENDS+++
+++++++++++++++++++
+++++++++++++++++++
+++++**<>#%}[email protected]?!haha[!€+¥%.|}
\]%,?>HAHAHA;9&@1cgyl,%+=!?~


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

*New Edition New Projects in the Forgeworld*

+++TRANSMISSION++++
+++COMMUNICATION++++
+++01010100 01001111 01000001 01010011 01010100 01000101 01010010 01010011 00100000 01010100 01001111 01000001 01010011 01010100 01000101 01010010 01010011 00100000 01010100 01001111 01000001 01010011 01010100 01000101 01010010 01010011 00100000 01010100 01001111 01000001 01010011 01010100 01000101 01010010 01010011 +++
I've begun the new Primaris Marines. Building the Void Hunters chapter. 
Finished the first squad of Intercessors. 
Void Hunters Intercessor Squad by Roganzar, on Flickr
The picture isn't very good but I tend to be bad with doing these sort of things so I wanted to put something up while I'm thinking of it. I'm planning on getting a better picture soon to put up.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

+++TRANSMISSION++++
+++DEPLOYMENT++++
+++01010100 01001111 01000001 01010011 01010100 01000101 01010010 01010011 00100000 01010100 01001111 01000001 01010011 01010100 01000101 01010010 01010011 00100000 01010100 01001111 01000001 01010011 01010100 01000101 01010010 01010011 00100000 01010100 01001111 01000001 01010011 01010100 01000101 01010010 01010011 +++

So this is becoming, when I remember to do it, the plog for my 40K work. I mean I can thematically tie it to whatever I'm doing but that's not important. You want to see, halfway, decent pictures of good looking models. Right? So here are some.
First up the Captain in Gravis Armor for the Void Hunters Chapter

Now that I'm taking pictures I can see that I need to add more yellow to the eye lenses.
Next, the Ancient.

Void Hunters Interssesor Squad

Inceptor Squad


Now I'm working on some of the Death Guard right now, some of the Marines are done, the Poxwalkers are about halfway done. 
I do have the finished Lord of Corruption completed.

I also picked up an extra set of Death Guard from eBay and I've done a little kitbashing as well. I just switched out the only two heads that can be switched out with some extra heads from the Blightkings set and a little greenstuff for tubes and holding the heads in.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Also, I've a friend who is putting together a proper picture studio setup. Once that's all set I'll be getting better pictures of these guys and others that I have, a lot of my AdMech.

My only complaint about these miniatures in the Dark Imperium set is the Inceptors. The connection for the stand is such a small bit of surface area its a huge pain to connect. And if they just happen to get knocked down by a curious kitten well then I need to do it over again. Any future Inceptors I do in the future, and I like the models so there will be more, are going to have stands like in this video.




That seems a lot more stable.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks for sharing that video. I hadn't really thought about how i was going to mount mine. From what it seems like the new stands work well as display but nor for everyday handling and playing (same thing can be said for nearly all of GWs Flying stands). maybe go with a bit thinner rod however. these seem rather big for the minis. Seeing this i might try and build up the base to see if it might not be possible to eliminate the rod altogether.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice scheme on the Primaris, loving the Nurgle lord, and the DG conversions are great. Worth more than the one cookie I can give you.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

SwedeMarine said:


> Thanks for sharing that video. I hadn't really thought about how i was going to mount mine. From what it seems like the new stands work well as display but nor for everyday handling and playing (same thing can be said for nearly all of GWs Flying stands). maybe go with a bit thinner rod however. these seem rather big for the minis. Seeing this i might try and build up the base to see if it might not be possible to eliminate the rod altogether.


Yeah, I came across the video well before I did the Inceptors and decided to do them the way presented to see how well it works. It works but so fragile. Some of their flying stands work pretty good. The little ones for Tyranid Gargoyles with the peg that goes into a hole work pretty well. I think these would improved if it went into a small hole in the back pack. I would have provided greater stability and more surface area for the glue to hold them with.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

And now for your grotesque curiosity here are a few of Nurgle's plague zombies the Poxwalkers.

Done following a combination of the WarhammerTV tutorials.
Most proud of the one in the lab coat. You can't see it but the hammer has a big bloody mess on one side. It looks like he's hiding it behind himself like its a big joke. Also, I love the crazy huge grins on these guys.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

I hadnt even noticed the grins to be honest till you pointed them out. They're kind of cartoony but fit the minis.

By the way how do you like using Flikr over Photobucket? im debating wether or not to change over.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

SwedeMarine said:


> I hadnt even noticed the grins to be honest till you pointed them out. They're kind of cartoony but fit the minis.
> 
> By the way how do you like using Flikr over Photobucket? im debating wether or not to change over.


I prefer Flickr over Photobucket. I never really liked using Photobucket. Especially now where they want something like $400 a year so you can share the photos you upload. Flickr is pretty easy to use and embed images from.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

+++TRANSMISSION++++
+++DOCUMENTATION OF PRODUCTION++++
+++01010100 01001111 01000001 01010011 01010100 01000101 01010010 01010011 00100000 01010100 01001111 01000001 01010011 01010100 01000101 01010010 01010011 00100000 01010100 01001111 01000001 01010011 01010100 01000101 01010010 01010011 00100000 01010100 01001111 01000001 01010011 01010100 01000101 01010010 01010011 +++

Production of Mark X armor and variants continues along with Cawl pattern weaponry.
Documentation of Mark X armor as manufactured for and used by Adeptus Astartes Chapter designate Void Hunters as follows.
Improved Documentation Protocols have been implemented. Support of Chapter Void Hunters will proceed to assist in dealing with the Warp Incursions from the Cicatrix Maledictum. Sightings of Warp-spawn and Heretic Astartes have been documented and are undergoing confirmation.

+++PICT IMAGES AS FOLLOWS+++
Captain of the Void Hunters 3rd Company in Mark X Gravis Pattern
Void hunters Primaris Captain 1 by Roganzar, on Flickr
Lieutenants of the Void Hunters in Mark X
Void hunters Lieutenant 2 by Roganzar, on Flickr
Void hunters Lieutenant 1 by Roganzar, on Flickr
3rd Company Ancient with Company Banner
Void hunters Ancient by Roganzar, on Flickr
Void Hunters Primaris Interssesor Squads
Void hunters Interssor Squad 1 by Roganzar, on Flickr
Void hunters Interssor Squad 2 by Roganzar, on Flickr
Void Hunters Primaris Inceptor Squad 
Void hunters Inceptor Squad 1 by Roganzar, on Flickr
Primaris Hellblaster Squad
Void Hunters Hellblasters 1 by Roganzar, on Flickr
+++PICT DISPLAY ENDS+++

As has been mentioned a friend has a better photo setup that I've taken advantage of to try to get better pictures of what I'm painting. I think its an improvement over my previous method, go outside during the day and hope for the best with the pictures.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Holy crap. These look great! 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Very nice. The purple looks great.


----------

